# 

## [email protected]

Witam,
czy ktos uzywał może tego kleju i może coś o nim powiedziec. Czy faktycznie jest tak dobry jak go reklamuja?

Prosze o jakies opinie.

Pozdrawiam
[email protected]

----------


## michalp

Ojciec kleił kilka dni temu - z jego opinii wynika, że klej jest super - czysto, szybko... A czy się trzyma - to się pewnie dowiemy za jakiś czas   :big grin:  

Jutro będę kleił sufit w garażu - dam znać.

Michał

----------


## grzyba

Kleiłem osobiście sufit w garażu i ocieplenia przy murlacie. Chwilkę na suficie trzeba było potrzymać ale komfort pracy dla amatora jest duży. Trzeba do niego dokupić oczywiście pistolet. Najlepiej na Allegro.

----------


## frykow

Ja też kleiłem, i nie tylko styropian do muru, ale nawet płyty KG do styropianu  :smile:  Trzyma doskonale, w zasadzie nawet równie dobrze klei się do płytek ceramicznych (niechcący przeprowadziłem taki test). Jego wadą jest to, że jeżeli masz krzywą ścianę lub wygięte płyty styropianu, to musisz przez kilka (około 10) minut podpierać lub przytrzymywać klejone płyty, bo odchodzą. Spowalnia to trochę pracę, która gdyby nie to, to szła by raz dwa.

----------


## [email protected]

> ... Trzeba do niego dokupić oczywiście pistolet. Najlepiej na Allegro.


Witam, a jak nazywa sie specjalistycznie ten pistolet, bo niestety nie moge go namierzyc?  :oops:  

Pozdrawiam

----------


## j-j

> Napisał grzyba
> 
> ... Trzeba do niego dokupić oczywiście pistolet. Najlepiej na Allegro.
> 
> 
> Witam, a jak nazywa sie specjalistycznie ten pistolet, bo niestety nie moge go namierzyc?  
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Zenek z Castoramy Ci powie  :smile:  i tam tez dostaniesz.

pzdr

----------


## Emwuel

Ocieplałem cały dom "na klej" z puszki. Używałem właśnie Tytana i Ceresitu. Jednak Ceresit był ciut wydajniejszy i subiektywnie lepszy w użyciu - miałem wraźenie ze piana jest 'sztywniejsza' i łatwiej było te klocki ustawiać.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Bigbeat

Ja na tytan kleiłem styropianowe listwy przysufitowe (kilkaset mb).
WYszło super - szybko łapie, mało płynie, biały po wyschnięciu, dość wydajny.

----------


## ANNNJA

a czy te kleje przykeją również styrodur?? na tyle dobrze, aby potem na tym styrodurze 3cm dokleić piaskowiec  (chodzi o podmurówkę)!!
*nie chcę mocować tego styro-duru na kołki do ściany bo w ten sposób robie sobie dziury, 
a styrodur dlatego żeby nie dawać za grubo, a zwykłym styropianem to musiałabym lepić 5cm i dopiero na to kamienie a już przy 5cm to obawiam się że może toto odpadać...
i co robic??

----------


## frykow

> Ja na tytan kleiłem styropianowe listwy przysufitowe (kilkaset mb).
> WYszło super - szybko łapie, mało płynie, biały po wyschnięciu, dość wydajny.


Hmm, EOS jest niebiesko-zielony  :smile:

----------


## Bigbeat

Ooops, to sorry - mój był biały, ale nie dam głowy, że to był EOS (chociaż na bank był do styropianu). Sprawdzę. Sorry za zamieszanie.

----------


## edde

moja pianka zimowa tytana jest biała, właśnie kanały went. sobie mocowałem
a na EOS kleiłem trochę styro na elewacji przed dekarzem: był bodajże niebieski a po kilku miesiącach  zmienił barwę na zielony   :Wink2:

----------


## michalp

Du sufitów się nie nadaje - musiałbym trzymać każdą płytę z 15 minut, żeby się przykleiła. Tzn. - pewnie gdybym trzymał, to utrzyma spokojnie, ale chodzi o sam proces klejenia.

No i mam właśnie kłopot - jakim klejem wykleić sufit? Normalnym - ale on dużo waży. Tytanem i stać jak kołek na drabinie?

Michał

----------


## Emwuel

> Du sufitów się nie nadaje - musiałbym trzymać każdą płytę z 15 minut, żeby się przykleiła. Tzn. - pewnie gdybym trzymał, to utrzyma spokojnie, ale chodzi o sam proces klejenia.
> 
> No i mam właśnie kłopot - jakim klejem wykleić sufit? Normalnym - ale on dużo waży. Tytanem i stać jak kołek na drabinie?
> 
> Michał


  :cool:  
Garaż 40m2. Sufit ociepliłem styropianem właśnie na taki klej. W supermarkecie zakupiłem taką "rozsuwaną regulowaną nogę" (1,5 - 3m, cena coś ponad 50 zł - synkowie ochrzcili toto "goauld'em" bo przypomina broń Jafa z Gwiezdnych Wrót  :Wink2:  ) i tak: klej na styropian, styropian na sufit, deseczka, podpórka i budzik na 15min. Jak zadzwoni to następna. I tak w trakcie innych prac relaksacyjnie ociepliło się suficik.
Podpora okazała się nieoceniona w wielu pracach, podpieranie g-k, futryn, desek etc.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## michalp

A z twoich obserwacji - styro na suficie klejony Tytanem. Dobrze się trzyma?

----------


## Emwuel

Bez zastrzeżeń.

----------


## artpil

Mam ocieplony cały dom w ten sposób. Na początku fachowiec strasznie narzekał, że się nie trzyma ściany i wszystko strasznie wolno idzie. Uzgodniliśmy, że zastosuje metodę hybrydową. Płytę styropianu pokrywał tytanem i dokładał do tego 4 placki zwykłego kleju. Dzięki temu płyta od razy kleiła się do ściany i miał możliwość regulwania ustawienia. Na samym tytani po dociśnięciu płyty nie mógł już jej odsunąć od ściany.
Wiem, że kolejny dom również ociepla w ten sposób.
Jeżeli chodzi o wydajność to tytan miał zużycie zgodnie z normą a do tego zużyłem ok.10 worków kleju (ok 250 m2 do ocieplenia, styropian 20cm).

----------


## wojteksm

Cześć, 
Ja kleiłem tym badziewiem styropian do ściany.
Mówie badziewie bo gdyby nie zapas desek to styropian odklejał by się i tylko bym bluzgał. Każdą płytę dociskałem deską i jakoś szło. Teraz tak sobei myślę, gdybym kleił zaprawą do styro to miałbym wiekszą szczelinę, ściana by szybciej schła ( miałem świerze ściany piwnicy) chyba by było taniej- ale nie dam głowy. Zaprawą dodatkowo zniwelujesz np. nierówną elewację (u mnie nierówne bloczki betonowe) 
- klejem raczej nie- strasznie duzo ci pojdzie tego kleju...
Jest to super sprawa do klejenia styro do styro ale jeśli chodzi o mocowanie styro do ścian to chyba lepiej wybrać zaprawę.
Ps. po zimie kilka płyt odpadło, teraz dopiero bedę dawał kołki i siatke itd...
Elewacje parteru bede juz kleił zaprawą.

----------


## pblochu

Kleje tym cudem 20cm styro do BK 
Wnioski 
Pierwsza warstwa upierdliwa, jeżeli nie stosujesz listwy startowej. W moim przypadku za listewkę służył profil CW75, więc musiałem tą warstwę podpierać deską. 
Klej wiąże szybko już po 15 minutach nic mu nie zrobisz. Po 2 godzinach trzeba było użyć szpachli żeby oderwać próbnik od ściany (kostka styro 200x200mm) – rozwarstwił się styropian 
W słoneczne dni lubi sobie spuchnąć w okolicy otworów drzwiowych i okiennych – trzeba być czujnym i po paru minutach skorygować płytę 
Wietrzna pogoda to tragedia – wiatr potrafi zdmuchnąć Tytana z płyty styropianowej
Podstawowy plus można nim kleić płyty między sobą – szczególnie na winklach przy 20cm styro tworzy to zupełnie inną konstrukcje.
Sufity też nim się dobrze klei – trzeba tylko od razu kołkować 
Generalnie więcej plusów niż minusów

----------


## arturromarr

Coraz bardziej zastanawiam się nad pianka przy elewacji.
Na fundamentach robiłem na klej, ale muszę przyznać, że sporo było urabiania i noszenia worków.
Martwi mnie tylko, że piszecie, że na początku płyty słabo się trzymają i mogą odpadać przez te 10 min.

----------


## Magda i Michał

Też sie przymierzam do ocieplania sufitu w garażu. Czy należy styro kołkować czy wystarczy przykleic. Mam na stropie teriwę i obawiam sie ze wiercenie w pustakach to niezbyt dobry pomysł.

----------


## bigrw

zamiast pianki do klejenia styro kupcie najtańszą piankę montazową....(nie idzie oderwać....jak i klejem EOS ) styro się kruszy....
i przyklejcie styropian tak jak tym klejem TYTAN EOS, tylko przy przuyklejaniu płyt do sciany zwykłą pianką montazową.należy ją lekko poruszać po scianie aby pianka sie troszke roztarła... przytrzymać z 5 - 10 minut, lekko później jeszcze podobijać w miejscaach gdzie by bardziej odeszła....
koszt kleju EOS 28-32 zł
koszt pianki montazowej od 8 do 11 zł za painkę 750 ml
ciekawy jestem czy warta skurka za wyprawke....
klej eos nie rosnie tyle....ale cena nie mała...prawie 2 x drozszy niz zwykły klej na cemencie.
do ścian fundamentowych piwnicznych przyklejałem XPS za pomocą pianki zwykłej monatżowej za 8,99 zł szt i jak na razie sie lepiej trzyma niż kilka płyt które keiłem na kleju do styro (nie pamiętam nazwy) ale to ten który jest równiez izolacją przeciw wodną....
sami sprawdźcie....
jedyny minus zwykłej painki jak i kleju EOS jest fakt że jak ci urosnie za mocno to później już nie dobijesz tego jesli stwardnieje już....
i tak trzeba szliwować styro....
po 16 miesiacach nic nie odpada....

----------


## Emwuel

> Też sie przymierzam do ocieplania sufitu w garażu. Czy należy styro kołkować czy wystarczy przykleic. Mam na stropie teriwę i obawiam sie ze wiercenie w pustakach to niezbyt dobry pomysł.


Przyklejałem bez kołkowania do teriwy.
Powtórzę swój post:
"Garaż 40m2. Sufit ociepliłem styropianem właśnie na taki klej. W supermarkecie zakupiłem taką "rozsuwaną regulowaną nogę" (1,5 - 3m,) i tak: klej na styropian, styropian na sufit, deseczka, podpórka i budzik na 15min. Jak zadzwoni to następna. I tak w trakcie innych prac relaksacyjnie ociepliło się suficik."
Teraz styropian jest już zeszlifowany i czekam na wolne moce przerobowe - albo zatrę klejem z siatką albo raczej nakleję panele styropianowe, takie dekoracyjne, do sufitów.

----------


## pblochu

W bloczkach Teriva wierci się bardzo dobrze. Ten otworek Fi 10 ujmy mu nie przynosi.
Metoda prosta Tynan na styropian – styropian na sufit – podtrzymujemy go 1 ręką a drugą uzbrojoną w wiertarkę wykopujemy otworek. Następnie przetykamy przez niego kołek i już (szpile można dobić od razu lub nie to już nie ma znaczenia) – Prostsza metoda to użycie kleju na bazie cementu, bo nie trzeba kołkować.

----------


## arcadiusz

ostatnio zauważyłem że ceny na klej Tytan EOS spadają można już go kupić w granicach 22zł/szt. jestem ciekawy jak będzie zachowywać się taka (klej) pianka za kilka, kilkanaście lat, czy nie wyparuje?

----------


## edde

pewnie ze wyparuje  :Lol:  
tak samo jak pianka montażowa z mocowania okien, jak styropian czy wełna, jak parują termoizolacyjne płyty poliuretanowe  :Lol:

----------


## adrenalina

mam pytanie tak na bardzo szynko - czy klejac ta pianka tytana styropian do sian trzeba go kolkowac???? bardzo wazne pliss o szybka odpowiedz.

----------


## marta_zaz

> mam pytanie tak na bardzo szynko - czy klejac ta pianka tytana styropian do sian trzeba go kolkowac???? bardzo wazne pliss o szybka odpowiedz  naprawy zasilaczy oraz różnego rodzaju przetwornic, naprawa inwerterów lub wymiana w przypadku braku możliwości naprawy, wymiana przetworników cyfrowo/analogowych, wymiana procesorów, komponentów BGA, reballing oraz endoskopowa inspekcja komponentów BGA, programowanie procesorów oraz e-epromów, naprawy elektronik matryc lub wymiana w przypadku braku możliwości naprawy, wymiany lamp w matrycach, naprawy wszelkiego rodzaju taśm, przewodów sygnałowych lub wymiany w przypadku braku możliwości naprawy. przeglądy okresowe telewizorów medycznych oraz  przemysłowych, regeneracje telewizorów medycznych oraz  przemysłowych Wszystkie wymienione uszkodzenia usuwamy z  największą starannością i dbałością o powierzony nam  sprzęt przez klienta. Naszą Firmę tworzą przede wszystkim ludzie z pasją  dla których  ta praca to przede wszystkim przyjemność. Dodatkowym atutem są umiejętności zdobyte w takich międzynarodowych koncernach jak ASUS GIGABYTE oraz MSI. Nasi Serwisanci posiadają międzynarodowe certyfikaty IPC dzięki czemu mają Państwo pewność ,że dysponujemy wiedzą w nowatorskiej dziedzinie lutowania SMD, BGA, uBGA, CSP, FLIP CHIP i nie uczymy się na sprzęcie powierzonym przez klienta, a usługi wykonywane w naszej firmie są na najwyższym światowym poziomie. Wszystkie naprawy wykonujemy w naszej firmie i jako nieliczni na rynku nie podzlecamy usług innym firmom. Dzięki temu między klientem końcowym a serwisem nie ma pośredników, co ma znaczący wpływa na cenę usługi. .


TAK, 2 kolki na 1 plyte.
Wlasnie ocieplalismy dom na "experymentalnym" tytanie. Wszystko fajnie, klei sie szybko, nam jakos plyty nie odpadaly - ale fakt bez listw startowych ani rusz, maly prolblem jednak jest - ta pianka, jak i zwykla z reszta, jest pianka i puchnie - > wypycha styropian, trzeba lazic i go porawiac, duzo czasu to zajmuje, na zwyklym kleju ustawisz i juz tak zostaje, a na tej piance, ustawisz - wypcha, idziesz sprawdzic i nie zawsze da sie poprawic.. a pozniej - szlifu, szlifu...
Na pewno plusem jest latwosc nakladania, kolkowac mozna po 2h, do styroduru - extra, ale na cale sciany troche upierdliwe, nie bardzo nadaje sie do obrobki szpalet, bo "wypycha".
Ale trzyma super dobrze - lepiej niz klej.
Wazna sprawa, potrzebny jest pistolet i czyscik do pianek -> bez tego ani rusz   :Lol:  
Acha, pianka z ceresitu tez wydawala nam sie lepsza i chyba byla troszke wydajniejsza .. ale to chyba

Pozdrowienia,
M.

----------


## Ekspert Domu Modelow

Klej Tytan EOS jest bardzo dobrym rozwiązaniem. Elementem wyróżniającym go spośród podobnych tego typu produktów na rynku jest poza jakością również aprobata systemowa, która pozwala stosować go w systemach ociepleń. W celu wystawienia aprobaty została przebadana cała przegroda oraz wszystkie elementy systemu ociepleniowego(mur, klej, styropian, warstwa zbrojona z zaprawy klejowo-szpachlowej z siatką z włókna szklanego, gruntem do systemów, tynkiem) . Klej Tytan EOS jest rozwiązaniem gwarantującym szybką, czystą i lekką pracę. Produkt doskonale nadaje się do przyklejania styropianu do pustaka, cegły, drewna czy metalu i innych. Tytan ma 3 razy większą przyczepność niż zwykłe zaprawy cementowe, a co za tym idzie i trwałość łączenia.

----------


## fighter1983

> Klej Tytan EOS jest bardzo dobrym rozwiązaniem. Elementem wyróżniającym go spośród podobnych tego typu produktów na rynku jest poza jakością również aprobata systemowa, która pozwala stosować go w systemach ociepleń. W celu wystawienia aprobaty została przebadana cała przegroda oraz wszystkie elementy systemu ociepleniowego(mur, klej, styropian, warstwa zbrojona z zaprawy klejowo-szpachlowej z siatką z włókna szklanego, gruntem do systemów, tynkiem) . Klej Tytan EOS jest rozwiązaniem gwarantującym szybką, czystą i lekką pracę. Produkt doskonale nadaje się do przyklejania styropianu do pustaka, cegły, drewna czy metalu i innych. Tytan ma 3 razy większą przyczepność niż zwykłe zaprawy cementowe, a co za tym idzie i trwałość łączenia.


Dobrze sie czlowieku czujesz? Nie spamuj.... nic nowego nie wnosisz.....

----------


## Ekspert Domu Modelow

Fighter1983 - żeby się nie powtarzać podamy Ci tylko wyrażenia kluczowe: aprobata systemowa, zestawienie materiałów, które można dodatkowo kleić Tytanem EOS, 3 razy większa przyczepność niż w przypadku zwykłych zapraw klejowych.
Wyszukaj w poprzedzających postach, a przyznamy się do zbędnego, nic nie wnoszącego wpisu.

Pozdrawiam
Ekspert Domu Modelowego

----------


## fighter1983

*Ekspert Domu Modelow * - znam produkt. Chodzilo mi o to ze wklejasz ten sam post w 10 miejscach na raz, w tym odgrzewasz watki sprzed x-lat.
Aprobata systemowa/zestawienie materialow - dotyczy calego systemu docieplen, czyli i kolejnych warstw. W zasadzie decydujac sie na klejenie tym materialem robiac to peofesjonalnie powinnismy uzyc wszystkich innych produktow, w tym cienkowarstwowych wypraw elewacyjnych, ktore juz takie wspaniale nie sa.... na wlasnym organizmie przerobilem kilka lat tamu (jeszcze za czasow produkcji Sempre dla Selena) potezna, polroczna reklamacje na ten system elewacyjny z wykorzystaniem kleju cementowego. Powiem w skrocie tak: tak zle poprowadzonej przez producenta reklamacji jeszcze nie widzialem. Nie wdajac sie w szczegoly w ramach przeprosin bylem w Paryzu na koszt Selena.... 

Sam klej Tytan Eos do EPS oraz ten do XPS jest swietnym rozwiazaniem, nie przecze. W przypadku rownych scian, budynkow wymurowanych z Ytonga i Gazobetonu. Ale z 2 strony nie ma sie czym tak zachwycac... i tak bezkrytycznie chwalic  :smile:

----------


## maniek86

Witam,
chciałbym się dowiedzieć, czy na ten klej Tytana można kleić styropian grafitowy? Styropian mam już kupiony, kleju jeszcze nie mam, i się zastanawiam czy nie kupić sobie tego. Tylko że ściany mogą być trochę nierówne, więc nie wiem czy zastosować metodę piankową, czy tradycyjną klejową z worka?

----------


## artek76

znam lepsze :smile: ??

----------


## EWBUD

> znam lepsze??


Pewnie Figter rzuci się na mnie za chwilę, ale nich tam...  :smile: 
Ja stawiam na CT 84

----------


## slawekk1980`

Chętnie poznam opinie tych co już stosowali, jak sprawdzają sie wszelkiego rodzaju kleje poliuretanowe EOS ILLBRUCK czy CERESIT przy klejeniu styro grafitowego 15 cm na ścianie z porothermu, czy trzeba wcześniej zagruntować scianę. Jak z wydajnością którą chwalą się producenci. Warto, czy lepiej zostać przy zwykłym kleju? 
Brać styropian z frezem czy bez, który lepszy w ukladaniu.

----------


## mariusz242

Też przymierzam się klejenia styropianu grafitowego gr 14 cm  tytanem EOS. Jak tylko puści mnie przeziębienie i zakupię łatę i pistolet z czyścikiem to w sobotę pierwsza próba klejenia. planuje małą ściankę z tyłu domu tym zrobić i wrzucę zdjęcia na forum. acha... dom z gazobetonu.
Fundament mam ocieplony gr 8 cm (też był klejony na piankę firmy Neotherm - budowlańcy nie narzekali). nie daję listwy startowej. styropian grafit planuję oprzeć na tym fundamentowym. nie będę gruntował - oczyszczę ściany z pyłu jakąś szczotką i spłuczę wodą,  tylko jeszcze nie wiem czy kołkować - moi budowlańcy styropian fundamentowy który wychodzi nad poziom ziemi kołkowali i zatapiali siatkę. teraz te kołki prześwitują (pod pewnym kątem padania światła) czego to może być wina? za cienka warstwa kleju? niektórzy piszą że nie kołkowali i dlatego się zastanawiam.

----------


## przemo1

> Też przymierzam się klejenia styropianu grafitowego gr 14 cm  tytanem EOS. Jak tylko puści mnie przeziębienie i zakupię łatę i pistolet z czyścikiem to w sobotę pierwsza próba klejenia. planuje małą ściankę z tyłu domu tym zrobić i wrzucę zdjęcia na forum. acha... dom z gazobetonu.
> Fundament mam ocieplony gr 8 cm (też był klejony na piankę firmy Neotherm - budowlańcy nie narzekali). nie daję listwy startowej. styropian grafit planuję oprzeć na tym fundamentowym. nie będę gruntował - oczyszczę ściany z pyłu jakąś szczotką i spłuczę wodą,  tylko jeszcze nie wiem czy kołkować - moi budowlańcy styropian fundamentowy który wychodzi nad poziom ziemi kołkowali i zatapiali siatkę. teraz te kołki prześwitują (pod pewnym kątem padania światła) czego to może być wina? za cienka warstwa kleju? niektórzy piszą że nie kołkowali i dlatego się zastanawiam.


Witaj - ja należę do tych, co nie kołkowali i jak na razie wszystko ładnie się trzyma. Z tym, że nie używałem Tytana tylko Sel... coś tam (granatowo/czerwone opakowanie) - dokładnie nie pamiętam- kupiony na All... , kończyłem Basf'em (6 tub) bo mi tego pierwszego brakło. Dobrze poczytaj instrukcję klejenia ( zwykle mało kto czyta :smile:  ) - przy odpowiednim postępowaniu takie klejenie to super sprawa, nanosisz klej na 2 lub 3 płyty, kleisz do ściany i dalej - w przypadku tych klejów, które używałem istotne/kluczowe było:
- czas odczekania od nałożenia do przyklejenia (dlatego napisałem o 2/3 płytach)- jak to opanujesz to będziesz zadowolony, nic nie odchodzi i nie trzeba poprawiać. 
- sposób nanoszenia - pierwsza piana miała zalecenie pionowych pasów, na Basfie było po obwodzie + zet'ka w środku
Wydajność obu pian podobna, raczej w górnej granicy podanej przez producenta (ściany z ceramiki, równe) - ja nie oszczędzałem, szczególnie w narożach (klejone wszystkie połączenia płyty z płytą). Jak porównywałem ceny, to wyszło mi trochę taniej niż średnie cenowo kleje tradycyjne, ale za to dużo łatwiej i szybciej (oczywiście jak dla mnie), szczególnie na ścianach szczytowych.

----------


## mariusz242

Dzięki za info. a który sposób nanoszenia wg ciebie był lepszy ten z Z po środku czy pionowym pasem? na tytanie jest info żeby zrobić obwódkę dookoła + pasek na środku.

----------


## przemo1

Postępuj zgodnie z zaleceniem producenta - myślę, że nie ma uniwersalnej metody. Ważne jest zachowanie wymaganego odstępu czasu od aplikacji kleju na styropian do mocowania tafli na ścianie - zmienia się wraz ze zmianą temp zewnętrznej.

----------


## fenix2

> Postępuj zgodnie z zaleceniem producenta - myślę, że nie ma uniwersalnej metody. Ważne jest zachowanie wymaganego odstępu czasu od aplikacji kleju na styropian do mocowania tafli na ścianie - zmienia się wraz ze zmianą temp zewnętrznej.


A jaki jest ten optymalny czas? Ja znalazłem tylko takie coś:
_
"Bezpośrednio po nałożeniu kleju (do 4 minut) przyłożyć płytę do ściany dociskając niewielką siłą i wyrównać używając długiej łaty. Ustawienie płyt można korygować do 15 minut od ich przyłożenia do ściany."
"Szybkość utwardzania w tym czas korygowalności jest silnie zależna od panującej temperatury i wilgotności powietrza. Im temperatura aplikacji jest wyższa tym czas ten ulega skróceniu. Im temperatura jest niższa i bliższa minimalnej temperaturze aplikacji tym czas korekcji może ulec wydłużeniu. Producent rekomenduje dokonywanie każdorazowo korekty położenia zamocowanych płyt."_

----------


## superportable

sporo klejów jest niestety trafionych ja bym brał kleje Termo Organiki

----------


## przemo1

> A jaki jest ten optymalny czas? Ja znalazłem tylko takie coś:
> _
> "Bezpośrednio po nałożeniu kleju (do 4 minut) przyłożyć płytę do ściany dociskając niewielką siłą i wyrównać używając długiej łaty. Ustawienie płyt można korygować do 15 minut od ich przyłożenia do ściany."
> "Szybkość utwardzania w tym czas korygowalności jest silnie zależna od panującej temperatury i wilgotności powietrza. Im temperatura aplikacji jest wyższa tym czas ten ulega skróceniu. Im temperatura jest niższa i bliższa minimalnej temperaturze aplikacji tym czas korekcji może ulec wydłużeniu. Producent rekomenduje dokonywanie każdorazowo korekty położenia zamocowanych płyt."_


Niestety jest dokładnie tak, jak napisali - w zależności od temperatury i wilgotności powietrza. Ja nanosiłem klej na 3 kawałki, kleiłem i znowu klej na 3 kawałki itd. Ale musisz wyczuć moment - może zrób próbkę: nanieś trochę kleju i patrz, ile czasu upłynie do momentu aż przestanie pęcznieć, zrobi się taki mniej spieniony a mocniej "ciągnący" w dotyku (płyty po naklejeniu i dopasowaniu na ścianie nie powinny się przemieszczać pod własnym ciężarem). I jeszcze jedno - kupując sprawdzaj termin przydatności !

----------


## fenix2

> ....


Ja już kleiłem tym EOSem. Tylko nie rozumiem twojej techniki.
Kleisz 3 płyty i poprawiasz i znów 3 czy jak? 
Czy najpierw nanosisz pianę na płyty czekasz określony czas, a później na ścianę?

----------


## przemo1

> Ja już kleiłem tym EOSem. Tylko nie rozumiem twojej techniki.
> Kleisz 3 płyty i poprawiasz i znów 3 czy jak? 
> Czy najpierw nanosisz pianę na płyty czekasz określony czas, a później na ścianę?




Dokładnie tak, jak w drugiej wersji - po naniesieniu kleju na 3 płytę pierwsza była akurat gotowa do naklejania.

----------


## fenix2

OK to wszystko jasne.  :roll eyes: 
I lepiej się styropian trzyma bo jak kleiłem na fundamenty to musiałem podpierać czymś bo strach żeby nie odpadły?

----------


## przemo1

Tak - właśnie po to jest ten czas wstępnego utwardzania, potem przyklejasz, ustawiasz i nie trzeba żadnego podpierania itp.

----------


## mariusz242

Dwie małe ściany już obklejone. Moja opinia jest taka:
- Klej trzyma bardzo dobrze pod warunkiem że płytę dociśnie się jeden raz i już nie korygujemy ustawienia
- wydajność kleju jest różna w zależności od temperatury puszki kleju i temp na dworze- na samym początku gdy temp na dworze była ok 4-5 stopnia a puszka kleju tez nie była ciepła wydajność wynosiła jakiś 4 m2. Później zaopatrzyłem się w grzałkę do wody, garnek i podgrzewałem wodę z puszką kleju. Jak puszka była ciepła (i przy okazji na dworze było też już cieplej) to dopiero wtedy wydajność wyniosła tyle co na etykiecie czyli 8 m2. I mimo że dni coraz cieplejsze to jednak klejąc tym będę co raz podgrzewał wodę żeby ogrzać puszkę do odpowiedniej temp.
- płyty minimalnie się ślizgają na ścinie - ale jest do to do opanowania.
- trzeba co raz czyścić końcówkę pistoletu czyścikiem
- generalnie przyklejając styro samemu użycie kleju w puszcze jest bardzo łatwe.
- bardzo dobrze trzyma styropian grafitowy (piszę to bo w wątkach o klejeniu grafitu często pojawiały się opinie że ciężko go przykleić zwykłym klejem)

Mam do was pytania:
1. chcę ściany szczytowe mieć ze styropianu o 2 cm grubszego niż na parterze (tak żeby powstał taki uskok pomiędzy parterem a szczytami). Z racji że mam już kupiony styro 14 cm na całą powierzchnie to muszę teraz dokupić 2 cm na szczyty. Czy najpierw przyklejać te 2 cm a potem dokleić pozostały (14 cm). Na mój rozum to chyba powinienem przykleić najpierw 14 (szczeliny w tej pierwszej warstwie wypełnić pianką) i potem dokleić 2 cm. Obie warstwy chcę kleić tytanem EOS bez kołkowania. (wydaje mi się że ciężar 2 cm + siatka, klej i tynk utrzyma się na tytanie).
2. Wokół okien chcę zrobić tzw gzymsy ze styropianu grubości 2 cm. Mam pytanie odnośnie klejenia siatki - czy najpierw zaciągnąć siatę z klejem i dopiero na to przykleić te 2 cm styro? Wokół okien zdarza się ze tynk pęka wiec miejsca te warto dobrze zazbroić (przy rogach okien chcę dać ułożoną po ukoście drugą warstwę siatki). przyklejenie od razu tych 2 cm uniemożliwi mi to. Też zamierzam doklejać ten styro tytanem.
Proszę o podpowiedzi
pozdrawiam

----------


## Kasia242

Jestem w trakcie ocieplania sciany,i zaczałem od Tytan EOS...niebieski kolor itd,powiem tak klei się w miarę normalnie ale wydajność jest tragiczna,mam idealnie równe ściany więc nakładałem cienki wianuszek po obwodzie i kreska w połowie,z jednej puszki 750 ml udało mi się zrobić 4,5m2 i ni huhu więcej.Po docisnięciu szczelina między styro a ścianą jakieś 3 mm także na cieńko lecę. Przeszedłem na Insta STik i to jest bajka,wydajność wzrosła do 10-11 m2 z puszki no i ta przyczepność w ciągu 3 minut rewelacja,na tytanie jednak wszystko pływa jakies 5 minut co troszkę spowalnia robotę,na Insta stik  praktycznie ciągłąśc roboty a jest tańszy o pare zł na puszce.Także nie polecam Tytana.
pozdrawiam

----------


## Ekspert Domu Modelow

@front247  wydajność kleju tytan do styropianu wynosi z jednej puszki ok. 8m2 i ma to potwierdzenie na budowach. Zatem trudno jest sobie wyobrazić jakie czynniki mogłyby obniżyć tą wydajność aż o połowę! Selena pracuje raczej nad zwiększeniem wydajności swoich produktów. W chwili obecnej oferowany jest nowy pistolet Tytan Standard Max, który dodatkowo zwiększa wydajność do 30%. Wspomniany wyżej pistolet aktualnie oferowany jest w promocji. Przy zakupie 3 kartonów pian tytan lub 2 kartonów piano-klejów pistolet jest sprzedawany za złotówkę.

----------


## fighter1983

> @front247  wydajność kleju tytan do styropianu wynosi z jednej puszki ok. 8m2 i ma to potwierdzenie na budowach. Zatem trudno jest sobie wyobrazić jakie czynniki mogłyby obniżyć tą wydajność aż o połowę! Selena pracuje raczej nad zwiększeniem wydajności swoich produktów. W chwili obecnej oferowany jest nowy pistolet Tytan Standard Max, który dodatkowo zwiększa wydajność do 30%. Wspomniany wyżej pistolet aktualnie oferowany jest w promocji. Przy zakupie 3 kartonów pian tytan lub 2 kartonów piano-klejów pistolet jest sprzedawany za złotówkę.


lol

----------


## Robertos81

Zazwyczaj pracuję na kleju do styropianu Tytan Professional EOS, ale ostatnio zacząłem używać też tego do płyt XPS i styropianu i też jestem zadowolony. Produktów innych firm z reguły nie używam z dwóch powodów: te kleje mam sprawdzone - zrobiłem całe ocieplenie domu rodziców i kilku klientów - wszystko szło szybko, a reklamacji nie było do dziś  :smile:

----------


## Balto

I kolejna reklama - na pałę...

----------


## Pod

Bawiłem sie Insta stik wczoraj. Temperatura 18 do 21C. I tak wszystko pływało na ścianie dobre 10-15minut po naklejeniu. Ciągle konieczność korygowania naklejonych już płyt bo potrafi wypchnać albo przekrzywić poziom płyty. Wypycha nieregularnie także nie można sobie pprzykleić  np 3mm głebiej całej płyty i czekać aż sie wyrówna z resztą. Siła kleju bardzo dobra o ile spoina jest cieniutka, jeśli damy grubą warstwę kleju ze względu na dużą szczelinę miedzy płytą a murem to klej już nie jest tak mocny i płytę można spokojnie zerwać mocniejszym szarpnięciem. Także pianka ok ale tylko do bardzo równych ścian i koniecznie z koreką po 10 minutach po naklejeniu. Jak sie spóźnimy to płyty już nie da sie poprawić i zostaje krzywo  :sad:  Z klejem z wora nie ma takich problemów. Wydajnościowo i cenowo wychodzi podobnie. Dobry klej z wora kosztuje 18-20zł i starcza na ok 5m2, mi pianka za 24zł starczała na okolo 7m2.

----------


## Zarobiony1

Kleiłem Tytan EOS do płyt xps tylko jedną ścianę fundamentu i więcej do niego nie wrócę.
Dałem jeden wałeczek kleju na płytę więcej by lepiej się trzymały.Mieszałem każde opakowanie ponad minute.Czekałem odpowiedni czas przed przyłożeniem płyty do ściany,czyli jak podaje producent przed pojawieniem się naskórka na wałeczkach kleju.i totalna porażka.Nie ustawisz płyty porządnie bo z kleju robi się kapeć cały się spłaszczy i nie trzyma. Dalej jak już złapie do ściany to gdzieniegdzie klapnie i masz np.luźne narożniki.To się przebiłem pistoletem i dotrysnąłem gdzie nie gdzie.No to wypchnęło te płyty na potęgę.Mało tego kleiłem na wyschnięte masy bitumiczne a na drugi dzień pół ściany odpadło .Jakby się odpażyło od bitumów.Zgłosiłem reklamacje dostawcy ale od miesiąca nikt nie raczył się zjawić.Resztę ścian przykleiłem na stare poczciwe placki tylko w tym miejscu bitumiczne.

----------


## fotohobby

Ten czas, jaki należy odczekać nie jest stały. Zależy od temperatury i wilgotności. Jeśli wałeczki spłaszczały się, to czekałeś zbyt długo.
Kleiłem XPS do ściany pomalowanej dysperbitem i było OK

----------


## Zarobiony1

Coś musiało być nie tak ale to nie czas.Przyklejałem z różnymi przerwami od nałożenia i to nie pomagało.A wałeczek nie tyle co się spłaszczał co bąble w nim popękały i się "kapciał " rozlewał.




























'

----------

